# Speed Up Water Based Printing With New ROQFog Automatic Press Humidifier



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

One of the biggest challenges of water based screen printing is keeping ink from drying in the screen. It’s a major reason why water-base printing is slower than plastisol. 

With the new ground-breaking ROQFog, offered exclusively in the United States by Ryonet, this challenge has been practically eliminated. The ROQFog is a specially designed humidifier that pumps out a mist of moist air over the screen printing press keeping screens hydrated through a production run or if the operators need to take a break. 

"The ROQFog is on the cutting edge of technology,” says João Sá, export manager north and central America, ROQ International. “Printers can now print water-based inks with the same ease as plastisols.” 

Adjustable spray nozzles at each print head allow the user to distribute the right amount of moisture no matter what shop environment it is used in. The tank capacity is 5.8 gallons (22 liters), and a level sensor has an alarm that lets you know when the water is low. The single storage tank, equipped with a water treatment system that filters out contaminants, is positioned under the press. The maximum consumption of the humidifier is 20 fl. oz. per hour (0.6 1iters/hr). 

"The ROQFog is a game changer in the industry-wide movement toward water-based inks. Together with ROQ, we continue to embrace new technology and strive to offer ways to help screen printers improve their quality and productivity,” says Ryan Moor, founder and CEO, Ryonet.

ROQFog can be used with any model ROQ automatic press and is easy to install. 

To see a video of the ROQFOg in action, go to ROQfog the game changer for water based screen printing |*ROQ.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

